# Razor Habu Mouse Problems



## Xie (Jun 25, 2008)

I've had this Microsoft Razor Habu Mouse for about 4 months now and I was very happy with it, feels excellent and handling was great. I plugged it in, installed the driver, updated it and it was all good.

It first happened a month ago, I was playing Call of Duty 4 and sometimes after every 4 hours or so the mouse would freeze in game for around 20 seconds and then would come back alive but with a faster sensitivity. No big deal, this doesn't happen anywhere else outside the game.

Recently I went to a LAN party and as soon as I plugged it in, the mouse would start choking in game, in windows, anywhere. It makes the sound when you unplug a USB device followed by the sound of plugging in a USB device, the mouse would work again for another 3 mins which then happens again.

I've tried different USB ports and they all do the same thing, there are no problems with my USB ports because I've tried them with the keyboard and they work fine. I've removed and reinstalled the driver with no hope and now I'm all out of ideas.

I've looked around the net and forums and found some people with a sort of similar problem as me, with no real solutions other than "take it back to the shops for a new one".

Any help is appreciated.

P.S: I'm running Vista


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Does it use a battery? Try replacing it and cleaning the insides.


----------



## Xie (Jun 25, 2008)

Houndog777 said:


> Does it use a battery? Try replacing it and cleaning the insides.


I've cleaned it up and it made no difference. It's also a wired mouse.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Xie
If the problem persists on a different PC, then it's usually a physical problem within the mouse itself.
The notice sound it's making is obviously the mouse disconnecting and reconnecting itself to the system; or losing and regaining connection.

Do you have the Windows HID Service running? (Human Interface Device)
Does Windows load generic mouse drivers for it upon Startup or Razor WDM's? It may need to have generic mouse drivers in use before installing the proper Razor ones.

Does it work without problems before you install it's proper drivers?
No offence, but have you been following the install & configuration instructions exactly?


----------



## Xie (Jun 25, 2008)

HID is running and I'm sure I installed it properly because it was perfectly normal when I first got it.

Tried it on another computer and it still choked, making the same noise, so it's probably a physical mouse problem.

I'll try to get an exchange at the shops but I can't find the receipt, I still have the box in perfect condition with the shop's sticker and price tag on it so we'll see how lucky I am.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dionys72 (Feb 5, 2009)

Xie, did you solve your problem just wondering cause I have the same freezing problem, thanks.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

buy a logitech mouse next time if you can


----------

